# Save old software?



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

GSXR said:


> Hi ordered delete kit from oz tuner came yesterday looking to install it this weekend. Have a question about the programming end of it. The tuner comes with a write up sheet how to get started, then it says just follow the prompts on the tuner to finish. Now it might tell you to do it on the tuner I don’t know yet till I install all I’m looking at is the sheet they gave me but I just want to find out before I start, can/how you save the stock software before installing the new software? Thank you for any help


From what I’ve read, the first step is to Save the stock tune.

See Post #7 & 8 HERE

Also HERE is another helpful thread.


----------



## GSXR (Aug 7, 2018)

Ok cool guess I should’ve read some other threads before hand thanks for the help.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Get the hardware done first, then the tuner will tell you what to do. Basically it saves the factory tune and then installs the new tune. It takes a few minutes with the car off so be sure and find someplace shady to install it this time of year.


----------



## GSXR (Aug 7, 2018)

Ok good to know I appreciate the help I hope to get it done this weekend.


----------

